# I has a whizzer kit



## militarymonark (Feb 20, 2010)

FINALLY! after years envy I has a whizzer kit ne5 exactly what I wanted so now I can build my early teens looking motorcycle. pics soon!!


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 22, 2010)

here they are


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome!!   Do you have a frame in mind?


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 22, 2010)

yes its either a early post war or prewar hawthorn but with the curved down tube. I have the bike ready to go I just needed a kit.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 23, 2010)

ok I have part of it put together but it this took me all day, I had to make two mounts since the kit gave me peices of junk, and since I just bought the kit im short on extra so I couldn't buy the mounts from whizzerworks for 28 each SO......im making a custom bike so the parts are cobbled together. I had a fender already cut from a previous bike but i couldn't find it (if you look in the back round you'll see why, can't wait till summer to clear it all out.) So i have a prewar girls rear fender, prewar hawthorne front fender, monark springer since i dont have a post war cwc springer which I will trade straight up for a prewar springer, hawthorne frame I think and the motor fits tight so there isn't much room for error. Im not putting a chainguard on it since my lower mount is in the way but I have a way cool chainring i've been saving to put on there. I have to rethink the tank on the bike since I want to make my own. but its coming along im think this weekend i'll have it going. ALthough im having some clearance problems on the rear wheel with the pulley mounted on it. The pulley is so close to the rear stay that the belt is rubbing any Ideas. I was thinking since its a custom i might just bend the stay out. im not sure what do you all think?


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 24, 2010)

You're not going to want to hear this, but that frame isn't going to work for you. I say this from experience. The opening where the engine will go just isn't large enough. The time that you will take fussing with mounts, then the carb wont clear because of the mid tube without mounting the engine cocked to the right, which will cause the belt not to line up, yada yada yada. Believe me, find another frame that has a larger opening, and every part of your build will be easier and more enjoyable. Unless of course you like that kind of punishment, then do what you gotta do to make it fit, and let us know how it turns out...


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry, one other thing- It's important to keep the carb as level as possible too, so looking at the picture, if that's the only angle you can get it to fit, you're probably gonna have float bowl/fuel delivery problems. I'm not raining on your project, just trying to save you grief.


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 25, 2010)

im thinking im going to put it on a monark. maybe my military one. we'll see


----------



## mason_man (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi militarymonark Where can one buy that kit Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 4, 2010)

ok so I went with the traditional canti schwinn frame and even that is a pain, I would suggest never buying this kit and just buy one turn key, all week I've been working on it after work and its been one thing after another, once I put wheels and a fork on it at least mount the engine I happened to lose my lower motor mount which came with the kits, regardless I dont see it working anyway I have to make another one, besides that I've been having problems getting the motor mounted just right so the belt is just tight enough for the clutch to work properly. So thats been a headache, I think I just figured that out tonight and Im hoping that I'll be able to adjust the wheel to make the belt tighter, oh yeah and the frame is too narrow for the rear stays so I came up with an idea to get the lower stay to fit which it did perfectly but the upper stay is still rubbing on the belt so I smacked the crap out of it with a hammer lol which worked I just have a little bit more adjustment and it'll be fine. Im just at the point where once I get this thing mounted and running right Im selling it and getting myself a propper whizzer. I dont suggest getting this kit. I mean I work on jet engines for f15s why is this so difficult


----------



## mason_man (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi both bikes will work the straight bar frame will need the carb aluminum spacer cut down to a wedge 3/4in top side and 3/8in or smaller bottom side to level out carb and get by bar.front belt is to long 29in AX27 is to short and will rub bottom of belt posts .find one that is 28 1/2in long.also when you adjust your belts leave off your chain,use a half link if you need it when with belt.both bikes need belt clerance on the rear stays sometimes just top,easier said than done with these bikes.if crank didn'tcome with kit you'll have to bend arm to clear motor.i'm doingboth these bikes schwinn cataliever and DX hope this helps Ray


----------



## thimmaker (Oct 18, 2010)

Go with the old Monark pal. Iv'e got a J whizzer on mine and plenty of clearance all around. Just need to dimple the rear tubes to clear the belt. I'd put a picture on but i'm lost on how to do it??
Geo.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 23, 2010)

Heres some shots of differents bikes with Whizzer motors


----------

